# What's happening to me?



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd hate to brag about my progress, especially because my last post here wasn't particularly popular. 
I seem to be enjoying being outside; the city. For example i just went for a little walk, i'm thinking to myself "What the **** was i afraid of all these years. They're just people.". One of my friends once joked about "social phobia" (i don't think he knew it ACTUALLY existed; he thought he just came across it by combining words social and phobia :lol). And he joked about it: "Buu, i'm afraid of people", laughing his *** off. I was quite puzzled at how he has no concept of what it might be. Now i'm starting to think very similar. 

I'm also enjoying being in my own place. After about 4 months, i've started relaxing to the whole idea. I think it has something to do with me finally pursuing my own interests, not tagging along to other people.

I am actually enjoying public places. They feel so cozy. WTF?


----------



## ShesKrayZ (May 9, 2006)

As your thoughts change, your feelings and emotions change, your beliefs about yourself change, which causes your behavior to change. Not everybody is where you are. Don't be too harsh on them. Remember what it was like for you before.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

> Not everybody is where you are. Don't be too harsh on them. Remember what it was like for you before.


I hope i'm not being harsh. If I am, would one moderator please delete the post. 
The last thing i want to do is feel like i've shoved it into someone's face.
I just thought, since writing here is such a rarity, i might do that. That's what this section is for.

I've been writing too much serious stuff for five years in "Coping in SA". I feel conclusion is approaching very quickly. I'd hate to leave tomorow, just like that.


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

That's GREAT! Congratulations! Keep it up! :yay

Somehow, I don't ShesKrayZ was talking about you being harsh to anyone on here. I could be wrong.... :stu 

If your feeling Good and HAPPY then Keep that FEELING ALIVE for as long as you can! :yes


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

man thats so awesome, Im pretty much on that path too, though I htink I still might be half a step behind you, when Im over SA I will put all my efforts into helping people who have it to overcome it


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Congratulations! I hope you really are coming to an end of that particular ordeal of your life. 

And to say that being afraid of people and public places is silly is not being harsh - because it's true. We all know it. But that what a phobia is – an irrational fear. I hope one day I’m the one writing that post.


----------



## quietpond (May 2, 2006)

Is it just me or is everyone missing the point that it was your _friend_ who made the joke and that you take it seriously because you have dealt with it?

Whatever you are doing to that's making you feel so much better keep it up! You deserve to feel happy and this is the place to "yell it from the roof tops"! :boogie


----------



## myshell (Apr 17, 2006)

Goran
What you are expressing is perfectly natural. I was talking to a person who works with people who have phobias and she said to me, it is quite common people forget they ever experienced the situations as they are so cleared of the fears and anticipatory fears that it seems like it's been an illusion.
At first I thought it doesn't seem possible to be so far removed in thoughts and emotions and physical reactions from something that has been so strong for so long. But she was right, and I don't have reactions or thoughts now that were all I knew. It is a miraculous and exciting process and I understand where you are at, as I'm there too. I don't think about SA much at all now, and daily it is diminishing more and more. I always thought I'd be standing back helping others with it, but even that now seems unlikely when a few months ago it was my passion. And this is how I'm living my life and my approach to others fears ...........
"Whenever you extend pity, you reinforce the suffering. But whenever you extend compassion and love, you end the suffering" 
Trust your feelings Goran, everything's going just fine and it is not necessary to stay in the places of suffering if it is not part of the individuals path if it is not your choice.


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

Cool. Many thanks for all your interest. I know it's never interesting to answer in this part of the forum.



myshell said:


> And this is how I'm living my life and my approach to others fears ...........


mmm. There's seems to be a lot of 'other' issues, i previously thought were part of SA(because it screened everything). Mind is huge.


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

you must feel lucky coz at last you have now the courage and the "freedom" to do things that you've been craving for for the longest time...i hope that you continue in being more confident and optimistic about your dreams and goals..


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

nairam said:


> you must feel lucky coz at last you have now the courage and the "freedom" to do things that you've been craving for for the longest time...i hope that you continue in being more confident and optimistic about your dreams and goals..


Of course, it's not over yet. I see a lot of secondary issues, which have an indirect influence on anxiety.

But i finally have direction which i'm sure will not falter.


----------



## IFearScrutiny (May 26, 2006)

:banana :banana :banana :banana Congratulations, Goran - hope someday I'll have reached where you are now at emotionally.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

That's great Goran. Did the anxiety go away naturally, by itself, or did you do any type of CBT or exposure therapy? 

I love hearing about people beating this and getting a new perspective. Congratulations!


----------

